# baileigh challeng build



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

For my project i decided to make a box with sliding dovetails that was in american woodworker. Its about 15 inches long and 8 across. I cant figure out how to post pics from photo bucket to here on my phone so i add the actual build with pictures when I get home


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

This is what I am making. The guy that I bought my table saw from gave me this magazine and I have thought that this would be fun to make for almost a year now and I finally have an excuse to make it.

I started with rough sawn 5/4 ash. It was 6 1/2 inches wide so I have to rip off 1/2 inches so I could joint it.



Then I face and edge jointed the 3 boards and planed one board down to 5/8 for the sides of the box.



I then ripped down the 5/8 board to 5 3/4 inches wide and cross cut the sides.



Then I mitered the ends and ran a groove for the bottom and the top in them.



For the top I resawed one of the ash boards and glued it together so it is book matched. 

My next step was to glue the box together.





I glued the box up with the top in place and then cut it of to get a good fit.


Next I used a jig on my router table and cut dovetails into the side ok the box and put walnut in.


I did another one in the top but I don't have a pic of that right now.

With the outside done it was time to get started on the draws.

I resawed the last piece of ash and planed it down to 3/8. I then ripped it all to size and cut a groove for the bottom.



My next step was cutting plywood for the bottoms.



To assemble the boxes I taped the miters when the pieces were layed out and rolled the sides up so I would get a really nice fit.





This is as far as I have gotten but tonight I plan on cutting the dovetail on the inside boxes and doing some serious sanding.

I don't yet know were I am going to get the hardware because the draws open like a tackle box.


----------



## Fineboxes (Oct 28, 2011)

Good job so far. Why not make the stays (hardware) out of a different contrasting timber? Drill slightly over-sized holes and screw them into the trays.


Cheers

Steve


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

that is some fine woodworking,,


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

"I don't yet know were I am going to get the hardware because the draws open like a tackle box."

Another option would be to make your own out of brass. You can find sheet stock at most home centers, or order from OnlineMetals.com.

Looks great so far!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I got some metal stock to make the lifters out of. I figure that I will just use a rubbed bronze spray on them.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

guess nobody else cares.:huh:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Jesus Loves you, Yes I Know.................,

Looking good, keep on young one.

Hey, that band saw is just like mine, well, mine is probably 75 years old. It was in a fire, only smoke damage, man that baby has performed for me, nearly the most used tool in the shop. It has gear reduction added, so metal work too. 

Have Fun,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Great to see you jumping in kid! Nice project and it looks good. I would love to see you make a zero clearance insert with splitter. You need some safety helpers there. I made one like this and it did the trick. 

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/97/videos/making-a-zero-clearance-insert/


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking good, kid. Those dovetail keys turned out real nice. I wish I had your ambition when I was your age. 

Please tell me you aren't snapping pics WHILE your are pushing your pieces of wood thru  :thumbdown: From the angle of the pics it almost seems like that. Just be safe. concentrate on the task at hand.

I also love the idea that someone had earlier of using a contrasting wood for the tray hinges pieces. That would look sharp.

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Woodworkingkid said:


> My next step was cutting plywood for the bottoms.


It's a fine-looking project. But please tell me the saw was off for these pictures.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodworkingkid said:


> guess nobody else cares.:huh:


We care - looking forward to the next progress update. :yes:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't worry the saw wasn't on for either of those 2 picture. There was no one to take a picture right then so I figured just take it doing what I had been doing but with the saw off.

I really do need to make a zero clearance insert .


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I got a couple of coats of blo on the case and just have the draws left finish. I think I am going to do a poly over the blo to give it a shine.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I sometimes have to take pictures the same way. Cut the piece, then "pose" the piece next to the blade with the saw turned off. I could tell that was how you were doing it. :thumbsup:

Waiting to see things assembled before posting comments. Comments are nice, but when your making a lot of pieces, it can be a boring process to read through when the end result is the goal. :smile:

I have a suggestion for you. Rather than paint the bronze pieces you are planning, why not simply polish them and then give them a coat of something clear like the poly you are planning for a final finish?


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking good! I am confident that your project plan would turn out beyond awesome!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Howz it going Kid?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I have got an update. Everything is complete except for installing the lifters on the draws hopefully tomorrow. I spent today drilling and grinding the lifters out of a steel bar.

I relised that I didn't show a picture of how I did the dovetails. This is the jig I used on the router table.

This is the cut out that I got


Then I just used my router table and did a piece to fit in there.





This is what I used for the lifters.


Then I cut it to a rough length and got this



Then it was to the grinder to clean them up and get them to the same length and then to filed them to clean them up.

And this is the outside all finished up. I am really pleased with how it turned out and even though I know I wont win I had a lot of fun with this contest.:smile:







Edit I just noticed that It looks kind of dust especial the back. After waxing the dust just wanted to cling. I will take a new pic tomorrow with it wiped down.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It looks good though I'd like to see a picture of it open with the trays extended.

You know, so far the only guy who has even hinted that they should win is Chaincarver..... :laughing:

I think you have as much of a shot as anyone doing this.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks.
I have got the lifters painted a really nice hammered copper and am installing them tomorrow and getting the pictures with how the insides look up. I really am running right to the dead line but I ended up scrapping my first project because I ended up not really liking how it was looking after a full weekend of work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a great looking project kid and I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.
I don't want to be a pain, but some of your photos scare the living crap out of me. I know you said the saw was off for some of those photos, but the jointer photos with no push pads or push sticks being used and the table saw cuts without some form of push pads.........
You're young my friend. Don't take chances. There are many people on this forum who took chances and paid the price with a digit or worse. Don't be one of them.
I'm not preaching, I'd just like to see you woodworking for a very long time with no mishaps whatsoever.





Your project is looking fantastic and I only wish that I had a skill set like yours when I was your age. Good luck in the contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks thats a great video. I am good about wearing safty glasses and hearing protection but I realy do need to wear a good dust mask when I sand of do a bunch of cutting. One thing I diid that realy cut down on dust was getting a hanging air filter that I keep running when im working. 

Looking at the picture of the jointer I probly should of been using push pads which I have and do use when ever I face joint. In regards to the table saw when ever a peice is within the distance of my hand I use a push stick well actuly 2 but in the table saw pic of me cutting the dados I needed a free hand fir the camara so I couldent show how I normaly do it. I almost always use a blade gaurd but just did a quick cut on the plywood for thedraw bottoms atter cutting the dados. Was my hand to close to the blade in cut. I thought that it was far enough away but now im not sure. Dont worry your not being a pain. I realy appricate tips on how to be safer


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

In my opinion, there is no "safe" distance from the blade. Kickback can happen in the blink of an eye and the last thing you want is for your hand to sitting on the stock when it gets sucked into the blade. Your safe distance doesn't mean squat when that happens. Let the push pad take the wrath of the blade. Either way, I'm done preachin' to ya but if, at any point in time, you need some advice, you know that all you have to do is ask.
Rule of thumb...............if it doesn't feel good, don't do it.
Keep up the great work kid.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Leave with ten*

Well I guess it's my turn, There is saying safety don't cost nothing it free, so use it. Its the trip to the ER the specialist the down time of not being able to get in the shop to do something you love It is hard to shake bad habits. Your next project should be making feather boards, push sticks there are several type that come in handy make several so that they are at each work station no excuse not to use them that way. Be safe and enjoy this hobby. it will make your life rewarding.

Jerry


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Great build. I would also like to see it opened


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I am defidently going to use a push stick from now on. I went and made. Some more push blocks this morning like push sticks like the blue one i was using in one of the pictures. I actuly like the wooden ones better than plastic ones becuase if im doi g thin rips the push block can go right over the blade. I like the push blocks like the blue one I was using better than the push sticks.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I realized that I forgot to post pictures of the inside. I hope its not to late I finished it up last night. I put the lifters on but they just moved really badly and they just didn't look as good as I thought they would so I decided forget that and just did a really nice lift out draw instead. The slight gap in the divides I filled with wax and you cant even see them now.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

You "done good" kid! Whether you win or not, you have a piece that you can be proud of, for sure!
Good luck!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done. It looks like something you will use and be proud of for many years to come. Sometimes the best projects are the shop aides you benefit from every time you work in your shop.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done man. Someone who can build something both useful and beautiful is no kid... Luck in the judging. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Another very respectable entry, congratulations on a very nice build.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

This one is where my vote went!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*congrats*

Nice to see you working on your project and making changes when you thought that it would in some way improve the outcome of the project. That is the difference someone who works with wood and someone that cares about the outcome of the project. Your skills have and will continue the grow as long as you keep in mind some simple rules keep it safe keep it fun and love what you do the rest will come with time.
Jerry


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That really turned out nice, Kid. You will now have a great place to store some tools for many years to come. It will be nice to show your grandkids someday, and tell them about this competition that you entered with it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Me too!*



MasterSplinter said:


> Great build. I would also like to see it opened


Nice job Kid, so far as I can tell from your limited photos. :blink:
How about taking some really nice photos and put them in your My Photos album? Take colored sheet or blanket and drape it down over a stick held above the chest so you don't get a lot of "junk' in the background and let it flow onto a table. Then set your chest on top of it and make sure it's got some good lighting...outside or several overheads.


----------

